
Cross-Compilation Using Clang - peter_d_sherman
https://clang.llvm.org/docs/CrossCompilation.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"In GCC world, every host/target combination has its own set of binaries,
headers, libraries, etc. So, it’s usually simple to download a package with
all files in, unzip to a directory and point the build system to that
compiler, that will know about its location and find all it needs to when
compiling your code.

On the other hand, Clang/LLVM is natively a cross-compiler, meaning that one
set of programs can compile to all targets by setting the -target option. That
makes it a lot easier for programmers wishing to compile to different
platforms and architectures, and for compiler developers that only have to
maintain one build system, and for OS distributions, that need only one set of
main packages."

(Also, yes, there are some caveats to the above... The page goes into more
detail...)

